# about iphone dev



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

I noticed that most books that teach u to develop iphone programs often require u to have a mac and xcode. Which in turn requires the annual fee of $99 to be a part of the dev community. Does this mean we have to pay $99 annually just to learn to develop iphone apps?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi asmDash,

You can download it for free from the Mac App Store.
App Store - Xcode 4.1


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks!
and i notice unfortunately its mac only lol


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahh alright, sorry.
From what I know you cannot download the PC version for free.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't think there is even a legit PC version out there. Also, if you ever get a Mac and decide to develop for it, you only have to pay $99 annually if you want to publish the app on the App Store and test/debug on actual iOS hardware. A good alternative for PC is Android. While developing on a Mac is in my opinion much more user friendly, there are many successful Android apps as well.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

There is a PC version if you enroll in the Developer Program. But there are no Free PC versions im afraid.


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

Carpetfizz said:


> I don't think there is even a legit PC version out there. Also, if you ever get a Mac and decide to develop for it, you only have to pay $99 annually if you want to publish the app on the App Store and test/debug on actual iOS hardware. A good alternative for PC is Android. While developing on a Mac is in my opinion much more user friendly, there are many successful Android apps as well.


i would program for android if it wasnt java based. i really really dislike java. plus i have an iphone, even though i wanted an android phone, i got the iphone free and id have to pay $275 to get the android phone i want. and yea i know its ONLY $99 annually lol but i dont got that upfront money.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah... I've heard that Android SDK is not as user friendly as Xcode. Maybe you could borrow a friend's Mac every weekend or so.


----------

